# blue fawn?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Please can someone show me a pic of blue fawn long hair?..thanks


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know of blue sc and lc but don't think I've seen a blue fawn.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

This is Chewy, some say he is a blue and others say he is a blue fawn. I just say he is a blue.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Blue fawn, long coat.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Ciarra said:


> This is Chewy, some say he is a blue and others say he is a blue fawn. I just say he is a blue.


No, he's a blue fawn & white. He's not a blue fawn.

This is Bindii's dad "Justin" he's a blue fawn


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is a double coated blue fawn & white:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

What makes them "blue"? The blackish points?


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

avbjessup said:


> What makes them "blue"? The blackish points?


The blue tips on their fur. Like sable but much lighter.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> This is Bindii's dad "Justin" he's a blue fawn


Now that's what I call a good looking dog 

Barbara x


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

He is a super handsome boy. He's 14 now! He retired with 800+ points and over 30 litters sired by him.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

He is a handsome boy i have a little girl who has that colour there is a sort of grey/blue that runs through her coat i always though she was red sable?

I have a 2 wk old little pup he is a silvery blue fawny colour sorry i cant describe his colour we are excited about his colour although he changes almost everyday


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> The blue tips on their fur. Like sable but much lighter.


Thank you. They are beautiful.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Now that's what I call a good looking dog
> 
> Barbara x


i second this sentiment.


----------

